# Stiphodon percnopterygionus :)



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Just picked up 3 pair from Shrimp Fever for my 40 gallon. They haven't been in the tank very long so they aren't colored up yet but I couldn't resist getting a pic of this male


----------



## Ashleyrezka (Sep 11, 2015)

Wow beautiful!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Very cool !


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Looking good already! (Kinda tempting me too lol)


----------

